# Waking Up



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey,

I've had what I think is DP/DR for about 5 weeks. Today When I woke up I noticed that my dreams are effecting how I feel for the whole day more or less. I don't know if anyone anyone experiences this but before I had DP/DR I would sometimes have really vivid or bad dreams that would effect my mood upon waking for say the first 45 mins. Now I have DP it's like that happens every day. It effects how I feel/see my surroundings even more and if I wake up and it's raining or miserable outside I also feel worse. It's like my room does not feel/look like my room anymore. When I look out onto my street it's like it's not my street.

I feel like i am loosing my original self more and more with every day that goes by. I am questioning if I was even here before all of this and although I know I was, it's hard to remember. My memory/concentration has also become terrible it's like I find it hard to remember what I did the day before and my perception of time feels as if it has gone. I also used to be pretty switched on but I just feel really stupid now. I feel so fed up! Yesterday I started taking Vit B Complex with inositol, ZMA and L-Theanine and i'm hoping it helps. I am fairly new to this and because i've had health anxiety on/off since i was like 7 I keep thinking maybe i've got a brain tumor, dementia, Alzheimer's, or i'm getting schizophrenia etc etc

Anyway I suppose I am just looking for reassurance and anybody who can relate..


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha I actually got it off a vid I watched on youtube. very cool pic. Really sums up what we are going through!

Yes, I am going to docs later to speak to them. I had my bloods done and they need to speak to me about my blood count. Everything else came back fine like my liver, thyroid etc. I know I am probably tripping about the terminal things like brain tumors etc. I may ask for CT or MRI but my docs is crap they will probably send me away with pain killers haha

I smoked a weed in the studio with the other guys in my band (which I never really do), had a huge panic attack and then had this feeling ever since. I have had a history of anxiety and I was heavy weed smoker until I stopped due to a bad period of health/existential anxiety that I went through in my early 20's. I got through that so I've got to try and stay positive. Its just some of the feelings can be so scary that it's hard to believe it's anxiety!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

You two are giving me double vision with that avatar


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Is DP/DR not driven by anxiety? I've been led to believe it is.. Although I am not feeling as anxious as I did before I know I am worrying all the time about the feelings of DP/DR so maybe I am anxious? ahhh it's so frustrating man. Catch 22. Everybody is out for NYE and i'm scared to leave the house! Sucks dog log!


----------

